# How much waste does shrimps produce?



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

My lfs carries CRS for 15 a piece! Out of this world pricing if you ask me. I can but them for cheaper online however i need to buy in a package of 20+. If i were to buy 20 CRS and dump them into my tank, how much waste are they going to produce? Is it going to impact my water chemistry a lot? I do have other fish in there as well.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Little to nothing. You'll be fine. I create new shrimp tanks and instantly add 20+ shrimps all the time. My smallest tank that I ever made that I added 25 yellow shrimp was a 5 Gallon. Note that I did put a bunch of rocks with moss tied onto it. Dripped established filter media and all that jazz. 

With that being said, since yours is already an established tank, you'll be fine.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Not much. I had a 10g with over 100 RCS in there, never had issues.

Are you getting CRS and RCS confused? Because depending on grade, $15 for a CRS isn't bad. Especially in a retail store. Now $15 for a RCS.....order 20 of them off here and sell what you don't want to the LFS.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

15 dollars is for A grade, I assume your LFS is aquaforest. Now that I know you're located in SF.

A grade for 15 bucks? Too pricey.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> 15 dollars is for A grade, I assume your LFS is aquaforest. Now that I know you're located in SF.
> 
> A grade for 15 bucks? Too pricey.


Mhmm, $10 for B/C grade, and $20 for S grade

They create like very little waste. Their poop is like a centimeter long and like less than a millimeter in diameter


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

ebichua, you are correct. The place is great! Customer service is A+ and quality overall is good however, pricing there is a bit high. I can't justify 15 bucks on a tiny shrimp when over at aquabid they are much cheaper unfortunately its a bundle deal.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

shrimp add very little waste! I currently have 80+ CRS in 3.5G picotope they are fine and happy.


----------

